# nissan y30(300c) lowrider uk



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

Below are some installation pics of my 1985 nissan 300c. The install is having 4 fat boys pumps,which kick out an impressive 10.000psi each!!and also 1/2 inch ports for more flow to the rams.1/2 inch chromed hardlines have also been used.Also electric lock-offs(aka smooth and crunchy) have been fitted,so at the flick of a switch the full power of the system will be available. 










rack mock up


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

plating on inner arch, part of tube frame structure, two right hand pump mounts, batteries go right of pic  










TEN SWITCH BOX,WHICH INCLUDES "SMOOTH AND CRUNCHY"AND A KEY ISOLATED ANTI TAMPER!!


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

A FEW MORE BITS AND BOBS IN NOW.....STARTING TO TAKE SHAPE


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

A VISION OF BEAUTY 











HARDLINES INSTALLED BUT,THEY'VE STILL GOTTA VISIT THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

SOME NEW RIMS,FRESH FROM THE POLISHER'S










1/2INCH HARDLINES BACK FROM THE POLISHERS





















remote pull handle [on tunnel in front of rear seat] for battery shutoff


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

the three!!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Differant...but I like it. Looks good, have any plans for major body mods?


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

not really.......some new paint is on the cards with some detailing
maybe some airbrushing.my main plan is to sort the interior at the moment..... i'm tryin to cover door cards/center consol/parcel shelf etc in plastic mirror.......looks really good......not had chance to take any pics for a while  ...uk weather sucks big time


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

and today we have snow  .... i need a garage


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i think its awsome as hell nice work man


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

nice one  cheers mate....................

does anyone know if nissan sold the y30(300c/cedric) in the states in the 80's?..... just wondering!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet ride man. A lifted maxima. I dont believe they sold the Y30 in the us. Looks like our version of the Maxima.
HOw long did the whole install take? Also how much was the total money spent on the project?


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

in the uk the y30 was only sold between 83 and 87(they didn't sell very many)i have only ever seen one other on the road!!! and it was the flagship for those few yrs untill the maxima took over.
the juice cost me around £3300(not sure how many $ you get for that) but that included parts/fitting/chassis strenghtened and a 36v charger.it was fitted buy a member of our club!!LO-RDZ LOWRIDER CAR CLUB who runs MAX HYDRAULICS 
THIS uk nissan site may be of interest to some of you.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY MATES Y30 WHICH IS SADLY NO LONGER JUICED




























HE NOW RIDES AROUND IN A BUICK REGAL! AND I OWNED HIS OLD NISSAN AS A DONAR FOR MINE.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow, what a trip. Yeah that car is the Datsun 810, and the first gen Nissan Maxima here in the states.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

strange why "nissan/datsun" change the model names of cars from one country to another.they are not the only one tho.....i think all the manufacturers do it.
i'm gettin a digi camera next month so i'll hopefully get some better pics up 

and it's bloody snowing again


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Wow, what a trip. Yeah that car is the Datsun 810, and the first gen Nissan Maxima here in the states. *


am rather confused after finding this....



















the above is the american 810?.... right??
that's not the same as mine.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

I FOUND THIS........

Nissan sold under the name "Datsun" in the USA for many years (until about the early 1980's). At that time, Nissan began to migrate away from the "Datsun" nameplate. The reason for this move is itself an interesting piece of trivia. When Nissan made the decision to sell cars in the USA in the early 1960's, Nissan executives were fearful of total failure and "non-acceptance" of their cars. Nissan elected to use the name "Datsun" in the USA so they would not be shamed if the cars did not sell well. When Datsun Sales exploded in the 1980's, Nissan then began to change over from Datsun to Nissan.

Nissan/Datsun introduced this car in the late 1970's as the Datsun 810. This model was a well equipped "top of the line" four door sedan, although very "cheaply" designed and small. In 1981, Nissan re-designed the model to include the straight in-line 6 cylinder engine as in the 240Z. Also, the name was changed to Datsun 810/Maxima. From 1982-84, the model was the basically the same, but was now called just Nissan Maxima. The 1985 model was a major re-design as indicated here (including the new v-6 engine). 1986 is almost identical to the 1985 with some minor changes. The 1987-88 models were essentially a facelift of the 1985-1986 models. You pretty much know the rest, except you may not know about floaters during the 80s. Click here to read and see if your Max may be one.

I THINK MY Y30(300C/CEDRIC) IS A DIFFERENT MODEL


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn!Now dats one phat old school ride!


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Y30 said:


> *the three!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now thats how you change a tire!!!!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

dang, did the system cost more than the car? I'm not being sarcastic, its nice to see something different though


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

no offense taken mate.......the system cost a shit load more than the car.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

new pics


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)

few more pics


----------



## Y30 (Jan 25, 2003)




----------

